# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Interpretacja wyników RTG kregosłupa szyjnego

## Edica

Prosze  o  interpretacje  wyników RTG    Mam 33 lata i  nie  wykonuje  pracy  siedzącej  tylko  pracuje  jako  nauczyciel z  dziećmi w  przedszkolu i  wiekszośc  czasu  spedzam  albo  na stojaco  albo  bawiac  sie  z dziecmi  na dywanie 
Opis badania RTG jest taki;
Wyprostowanie dolnego odcinka kręgosłupa szyjnego. Zwapnienie w więzadle miedzykręgowym przednim pomiędzy trzonami C6 i C7

Dziekuję za odpowiedź

----------


## Krzysztof

Zwapnienia w więzadle międzykręgowym przednim mogą towarzyszyć procesowi zwyrodnieniowemu kręgosłupa, stan ten może dawać dawać bolesne dolegliwości. Wyprostowanie dolnego odcinka kręgosłupa szyjnego wskazuje na zwiększone napięcie mięśni przykręgosłupowych do którego dochodzi najczęściej w mechanizmie obrony przeciwbólowej. Postępowanie zależy w głównej mierze od rodzaju i nasilenia objawów. Ból łagodzić można przy pomocy leków lub postępowania rehabilitacyjnego, odpowiednie postępowanie powinno być indywidualnie dobrane do Pana/Pani przypadku przez ortopedę. Pozdrawiam

----------

